# code 79



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like a leak somewhere. What engine, and how many kilometers on your Cruze?


----------



## pomo (Dec 21, 2010)

No keak,engine 1.6 / 50000 km


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Even new engines can use some oil, I think GM says anything up to 1 quart every 2,000 miles is normal. With that said I have noticed the 1.4T does not use a drop even after 6K miles. 

also am I understanding your correctly you added 100ml of oil to top off the engine? a quart is 946ml, so that small of an amount would not have done much. What was your dip stick reading when the oil light said it was low?


----------



## pomo (Dec 21, 2010)

I agree with you but why has not appeared before this code?
The car is from 2010, when the code appeared oil was 3 mm above the minimum level.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds like it triggered in time to prevent engine damage from a lack of oil. How full does adding 100 ml of oil does it get? Also, have you checked under the car after parking on white pavement for drip spots?


----------



## pomo (Dec 21, 2010)

Normally it is a protection that the engine oil does not remain free. Certainly we found no oil under the car, the oil should be changed more than 1 month, to say that it appeared the code, but my question still remains whether it is a protection that this code has not appeared in previous years?


----------



## pomo (Dec 21, 2010)

A Cruze owner from Italy wrote on the board there had the same problem and changed the sensor but no said what sensor.


----------



## dfantomb (Jun 19, 2011)

It means that you have to change your oil and filter. I use Castrol Edge 05-40W or 05-30W for 20 000km change but every time I get 10 000 km it starts to appear CODE 79. If you use oil that is changable more than 7 000 or 10 000 km change only the oil filter and it will not appear again this code till the next 7 000 to 10 000km.


----------



## Marubini (Jul 8, 2020)

Yellow light with spanner appears on dashboard after changing filter oil and gasket what might be the problem


----------



## Marubini (Jul 8, 2020)

sciphi said:


> engine


Chev Cruz 1.8


----------



## Marubini (Jul 8, 2020)

pomo said:


> I agree with you but why has not appeared before this code?
> The car is from 2010, when the code appeared oil was 3 mm above the minimum level.





Marubini said:


> Yellow light with spanner appears on dashboard after changing filter oil and gasket what might
> 
> 
> Marubini said:
> ...


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Marubini said:


> Yellow light with spanner appears on dashboard after changing filter oil and gasket what might be the problem
> 
> Chev Cruz 1.8


Per your flag, you are in South Africa?

With the yellow spanner, you have a Check Engine Light set. Here in the States, most auto parts stores will read the codes for you. That will tell you why the light is on.

I'm not sure the 1.8 in South Africa is the same as the one I have here in the States. My 1.8 calls for an ACDelco PF2257G oil filter.

Assuming your 1.8 is the same as mine, I suspect you didn't get the filter properly inserted into the cap. I would unscrew the cap, and make sure the filter is properly installed. Also make sure the little, circular tower the filter slides over has not been dislodged.

HTH.
Doug

.


----------



## Marubini (Jul 8, 2020)

pomo said:


> No keak,engine 1.6 / 50000 km





plano-doug said:


> Per your flag, you are in South Africa?
> 
> With the yellow spanner, you have a Check Engine Light set. Here in the States, most auto parts stores will read the codes for you. That will tell you why the light is on.
> 
> ...


Thanx I will try that does it prevent oil going to the engine


----------



## Marubini (Jul 8, 2020)

plano-doug said:


> Per your flag, you are in South Africa?
> 
> With the yellow spanner, you have a Check Engine Light set. Here in the States, most auto parts stores will read the codes for you. That will tell you why the light is on.
> 
> ...


Thank you yes I am a south Africa the code 79 means low oil but I have enough oil I did not change the oil pump and oil pressure sensor do they prevent oil going to the engine?


plano-doug said:


> Per your flag, you are in South Africa?
> 
> With the yellow spanner, you have a Check Engine Light set. Here in the States, most auto parts stores will read the codes for you. That will tell you why the light is on.
> 
> ...


After replacing gasket yellow light with spanner appears on dashboard and code 79 for low oil with reduced speed was sound like of tractor


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Marubini said:


> ...does it prevent oil going to the engine


If the filter is not seated properly, I can see that affecting oil flow in the engine. I would not drive it until you get it resolved.

Doug

.


----------



## Marubini (Jul 8, 2020)

The finished oil pump or oil pressure sensor not working properly can they prevent oil from going to the engine?


----------



## Marubini (Jul 8, 2020)

My 2010 Chev Cruz 1.8 after replacing gasket it started with red oil light from ,now the red light has stopped without working on it ,while driving when engine is hot yellow light with spanner appears and code 79 for oil appears on dashboard whereas the oil is enough I want to know what might cause oil not to go to the engine?


----------



## Essam (Oct 8, 2020)

[QUOTE = "بومو ، النشر: 276705 ، العضو: 288"]
منذ حوالي شهرين ، ظهرت على الشاشة رمز الخطأ 79 (ملء زيت المحرك) ، وضعت حوالي 100 مل (أقول)
اليوم بعد شهرين وحوالي 2000 كيلومتر ظهر نفس الرمز مرة أخرى.
ما رأيك يمكن أن تكون المشكلة؟ عمر السيارة 4 سنوات ولم تفعل ذلك حتى الآن.
[/اقتبس]


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

If it is "Code 79" - add oil, if it is the "yellow spanner" it is time for it to be serviced, take it to a competent mechanic and have it done.

إذا كان "الكود 79" - أضف الزيت ، إذا كان "مفتاح البراغي الأصفر" ، فقد حان وقت صيانته ، خذها إلى ميكانيكي مختص وقم بإنجازها.


----------

